# Calling all snowboarders!



## wrathfuldeity (Oct 5, 2007)

*Require a video introduction.*

Take a look at the below thread. We decided that you types are going to have to entertain us first by doing a video introduction.
Thanks

http://www.snowboardingforum.com/sn...quired-video-introduction-posting-survey.html


----------



## Fellowfrench (Dec 5, 2011)

wrathfuldeity said:


> Take a look at the below thread. We decided that you types are going to have to entertain us first by doing a video introduction.
> Thanks
> 
> http://www.snowboardingforum.com/sn...quired-video-introduction-posting-survey.html


I don't know what you mean by "you types", but I'm going to assume it means someone who is trying to get good grades and make something of himself. Nonetheless, HERE is your video introduction.

As stated earlier, I would really appreciate it if everyone could take the survey for me. I will gladly share my results with everybody on the forum, as long as people are willing to play nice.

Thanks again!


----------



## JeffreyCH (Nov 21, 2009)

video introduction.mov - YouTube






Fixed the link for ya  

We get a lot of these request's from first time posters. Some like you that really are college students doing a project, some (most) from lazy ass marketing research dbags that want a free ride in their job. With the intro vid you will probably get a much better response around here.


----------



## wrathfuldeity (Oct 5, 2007)

:thumbsup: Thanks for the intro, could be a bit more entertaining but ur the first since we came up with this requirement.

....survey done


----------



## killclimbz (Aug 10, 2007)

Embeded it for ya...


----------



## SimonB (Oct 13, 2010)

I didn't think someone would actually make an intro video! Congrats!

Survey done!


----------



## Nefarious (Dec 26, 2010)

+5 internets awarded for playing along. Survey done, good luck.


----------



## grafta (Dec 21, 2009)

Survey done. Good work on the vid to prove you are real, thanks for taking the effort.

Also good to see the new system works...


----------



## MistahTaki (Apr 24, 2010)

Done only because you actually made a video


----------



## DanX (Oct 19, 2011)

Survey completed!


----------



## TexassSnow (Sep 21, 2011)

Done! Like the system


----------



## Clarion (Jan 6, 2011)

Completed.


----------



## Towkin (Oct 14, 2010)

Survey complete.


----------



## ShredLife (Feb 6, 2010)

sonofabitch i can't believe it... now we have to answer this crap i guess....

survey done, and while i don't need a stomppad and have been shredding for 20+ years i have considered getting one after switching to rockered boards.... if i stand with my back foot in the normal spot i can't control them for shit on longer skates.

now that i'm riding rockers i stand with my back foot pretty much right behind the front one, with it more on the center of the board.


----------



## LuckyRVA (Jan 18, 2011)

done




...............


----------



## IdahoFreshies (Jul 9, 2011)

ShredLife said:


> sonofabitch i can't believe it... now we have to answer this crap i guess....


i cant believe it either...at all...This is the first time we actually got a video, i love it!


op, nice job! Good luck on your project, thanks for going along with the request and making a video. I dont even give a rats ass if you give us a response. The fact that you made an into video is fantastic. Done and completed, any time.

i used a stomp pad when i started, but i dont need one or use one anymore.


----------



## Shox (Mar 6, 2011)

survey done


----------



## TMXMOTORSPORTS (Jun 10, 2009)

wrathfuldeity said:


> Take a look at the below thread. We decided that you types are going to have to entertain us first by doing a video introduction.
> Thanks
> 
> http://www.snowboardingforum.com/sn...quired-video-introduction-posting-survey.html


Ha I didn't know this very smart.:thumbsup:
Survey done.


----------



## Donutz (May 12, 2010)

And, done. Haven't actually looked at the intro vid (should I admit that?) but I'm impressed he did one.


----------



## Jenzo (Oct 14, 2008)

Did the survey, only because you're kinda cute.


----------



## t21 (Dec 29, 2010)

done. still have stomp pad just in case i need it getting of the chairlift.though i switch my bindings to flows,were allowed in our resort to place our back foot in them without locking in.


----------



## NWBoarder (Jan 10, 2010)

Did the survey, but I can't watch the vid at work. I'll have to check it out at home instead.


----------



## Fellowfrench (Dec 5, 2011)

Thanks to everybody who took the survey, it's really going to help me out! To be honest, if I would have had more time the video would have been much more entertaining, but I needed to get my responses ASAP! If you have any suggestions on things I should be thinking about or looking at or maybe you even want to tell me I slur, feel free. Constructive criticism is much appreaciated.

Thanks again!


----------



## BurtonAvenger (Aug 14, 2007)

I just answered your questions guarantee this is going to throw things off. Enjoy my answers.


----------



## faridk89 (Nov 2, 2011)

done, takeitez!


----------



## JeffreyCH (Nov 21, 2009)

HOLY SHIT!!! Shredlife AND BA answered the survey! Now if Leo (the survey hater) would answer you would have a trifecta


----------



## howeh (Jun 2, 2011)

You earned yourself another reply.


----------



## Bayoh (Dec 17, 2010)

Kudos for being honest and actually jumping through hoops for your project hah!

Another survey complete.


----------



## dreampow (Sep 26, 2011)

Done, respect for making the effort with the vid.:thumbsup:.


----------



## Rider161 (Oct 12, 2011)

Survey done, +1 for the Video, and free bump :thumbsup:


----------



## ScottVD (Jan 19, 2011)

lol- I had just started lurking these forums when the last "survey guy" got roasted- someone said these survey posts pop up every few months.. Sure enough!  survey completed..


----------



## jyuen (Dec 16, 2007)

JeffreyCH said:


> HOLY SHIT!!! Shredlife AND BA answered the survey! Now if Leo (the survey hater) would answer you would have a trifecta


wow... shredlife and BA answered the survey?

time for me to go take this survey
.
.
.
.
.
done... stomp pads sucks


----------



## grafta (Dec 21, 2009)

jyuen said:


> done... stomp pads sucks


Wow, you are so much more hardcore than all those k00ks that use stomp pads


----------



## GreatScott (Jan 5, 2011)

Done.

9876543210


----------



## Ocho (Mar 13, 2011)

Done. 

Good luck!

Edit: First survey I've ever done here. The video was convincing. Well done.


----------



## david_z (Dec 14, 2009)

Done! Damn, it's amazing how you can get a much more positive response with the intro vid.


----------



## wrathfuldeity (Oct 5, 2007)

david_z said:


> Done! Damn, it's amazing how you can get a much more positive response with the intro vid.


What have we become??? Helpful, cooperative, happy brahs with our balls remaining in the purse...35 civil responses 

This is wut we was...
http://www.snowboardingforum.com/sn...at/41689-i-need-some-people-short-survey.html


----------



## sangsters (Jan 13, 2010)

done.

props on the vid.


----------



## FacePlant4Free (Oct 19, 2011)

done. done. done. done.

i dont understand the hate for stomp pads


----------



## Toecutter (Oct 11, 2009)

wrathfuldeity said:


> What have we become??? Helpful, cooperative, happy brahs with our balls remaining in the purse...35 civil responses
> 
> This is wut we was...
> http://www.snowboardingforum.com/sn...at/41689-i-need-some-people-short-survey.html


OP must have the record for the most civil replies to a first post ever. 

Survey done.


----------



## snowklinger (Aug 30, 2011)

der ya go.


----------



## sabatoa (Jan 18, 2011)

I did it. Good job on the vid.

I still need to get a stomp pad for my newest board.


----------



## jyuen (Dec 16, 2007)

grafta said:


> Wow, you are so much more hardcore than all those k00ks that use stomp pads


it's just a personal preference. I like the idea of the stomp pad, but I find that every stomp pad out there makes your snowboard look really stupid.


----------



## grafta (Dec 21, 2009)

jyuen said:


> it's just a personal preference. I like the idea of the stomp pad, but I find that every stomp pad out there makes your snowboard look really stupid.


I like the idea of not needing one, but lift ramps are steep this time of year. That's before there is 20 or so feet of snow to fill them in :laugh:


----------



## dreampow (Sep 26, 2011)

I Don't hate stomp pads just don't need them.


----------



## The Donohoe (Oct 30, 2011)

I'm a stomp pad hater. I just think they look stupid.
Survey Done!


----------



## swagner211 (Dec 3, 2011)

Done! Still trying to decide if I want to get a stomp pad for my new board or not


----------



## Fellowfrench (Dec 5, 2011)

Thanks everybody for taking the survey! For a group of survey haters we had over 100 people take it which gave me some very good insight.

Results:

The majority of riders (59%) don't have a stomp pad and it seems that even the ones who do have one don't really give a shit about them. 

Conclusion: 

There is a small opportunity in the market to sell a better stomp pad to newer riders. This is a very small niche and in order to exploit it the stomp pad must look good (nonexistent) and be super sticky. Although this forum is made up of the die hard riders, I find it hard to believe that there is a significant opportunity to create a better stomp pad.

Thanks to everybody who took the survey, you saved me a lot of time and money.


----------



## killclimbz (Aug 10, 2007)

Fellowfrench said:


> Thanks everybody for taking the survey! For a group of survey haters we had over 100 people take it which gave me some very good insight.
> 
> Results:
> 
> ...


Damn, someone who had a bad idea, realized it, and came to the right conclusion, saving themselves money, time, effort, and heartbreak. I think you'll find something and do well in this industry in the long run.


----------



## Sick-Pow (May 5, 2008)

Your control group is biased because they cannot not even answer a simple question honestly (looking "good" on the internet scores chicks yo!). Any resort you go to, 80%++ of the riders have some sort of stomp pad.


----------



## IdahoFreshies (Jul 9, 2011)

Fellowfrench said:


> Thanks everybody for taking the survey! For a group of survey haters we had over 100 people take it which gave me some very good insight.
> 
> Results:
> 
> ...


thank you kindly for the results of the survey and what you have learned from the community's input. Everyone here appreciates it probably more than you know:thumbsup::thumbsup: hope the rest of the project goes well, and we hope you stick around and post more.


on another note..*over 100 people took the survey*!!!!!!!!!! dear lord, what has happened, this one goes down on the front page of the history books!!! i almost want this stickied so future posters and new people can see what happens when you ask nicely and go along with our simple requests.


----------



## Toecutter (Oct 11, 2009)

Fellowfrench said:


> Thanks to everybody who took the survey, you saved me a lot of time and money.


I thought this project was for a class. Is part of the project to try to bring an actual product to the market?


----------



## Fellowfrench (Dec 5, 2011)

Toecutter said:


> I thought this project was for a class. Is part of the project to try to bring an actual product to the market?


It's not mandatory, but I'm an entrepreneurship major so if there was an opportunity you better believe I was going to exploit the shit out of it. I wouldn't even say that there is no opportunity here, just not one that is large enough that I'm going to spend some time and money trying to break into it. I'm chasing so many dragons I have to really think about which one I'm going to catch. Ya hear?


----------



## wrathfuldeity (Oct 5, 2007)

FellowFrench,
Nicely executed...slaying that dragon and introducing yourself. I'm sure you'll do well. Welcome and get out of MN...let us know when ur out in the PNW.
wrath


----------



## Toecutter (Oct 11, 2009)

Fellowfrench said:


> It's not mandatory, but I'm an entrepreneurship major so if there was an opportunity you better believe I was going to exploit the shit out of it. I wouldn't even say that there is no opportunity here, just not one that is large enough that I'm going to spend some time and money trying to break into it. I'm chasing so many dragons I have to really think about which one I'm going to catch. Ya hear?


I think that's excellent.


----------

